# Tocadiscos Dual Bettor EF-1



## ingoss (Jun 5, 2019)

Hola a todos, espero me podáis ayudar. Estoy intentando arreglar un tocadiscos Dual Bettor EF-1 que es en el que yo de niño ponía discos .sólo se escucha por un canal así que lo he desmontado y aparte de varios cables desoldados y un puente en la conexión de los altavoces para que se escuchase en mono por los dos canales me he fijado que en la parte del amplificador le falta una pieza y es aquí donde necesito vuestra ayuda para averiguar de que pieza se trata. También el brazo del plato no se mueve pero debe ser porque le falta un circlip a una pieza. Intento adjuntar imágenes. Gracias a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

Balance ?
Llave mono estereo ?

Aqui todos los Bettor : Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Bettor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 5, 2019)

Me parece que falta un transformador ¿driver?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

"Satamente" !


----------



## ingoss (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola, el potenciómetro del balance está cambiado aunque al llevarlo hacia el lado que no suena no quita del todo el sonido. El boton de estereo mono parece estar bien. 
se os ocurre dónde puedo conseguir ese transformador o cómo medirlo para buscar algo que haga el apaño?. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> se os ocurre dónde puedo conseguir ese transformador o cómo medirlo para buscar algo que haga el apaño?


La tecnología usada es taaaaaaaan vieja que es casi imposible que consigas algo "para hacer el apaño".
Hay dos posibilidades:
1- Tratás de construir un transformador como el que falta usando de modelo el que está disponible, lo que es un lío bastante importante.
2- Reemplazás el amplificador por algo moderno, con C.I., que va a sonar mejor y va a costar menos que el transformador, y de ser posible reutilizás el preamplificador del circuito viejo que ya tiene la ecualización para la cápsula.



ingoss dijo:


> el potenciómetro del balance está cambiado aunque al llevarlo hacia el lado que no suena no quita del todo el sonido


El balance no tiene que "callar" un canal para lograr el paneo de la imagen sonora. No te hagas problema que eso parece estar bien

PD: Cuando tengas tiempo, buscás al que "reparó" el amplificador quitándole el trafo y le cortás las manos...


----------



## ingoss (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola, he probado quitar el transformador de donde estaba y ponerlo donde no había y sigue sin sonar por lo que algún transistor o algo anda mal. Creo que la idea de adaptarle un ampli es lo mejor aunque ni idea de dónde está el previo ni cómo conectar un ampli nuevo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2019)

Sería localizar cuales son los cables de entrada de señal en esa placa, esa sería la salida del previo. Lo lógico es que en la salida de los potenciómetros de volumen esté la salida del previo y sea esa la señal a inyectar en la etapa nueva.
Viendo las fotos, seguramente serían los cables grises apantallados, soldados en el extremo de la izquierda de la placa.
Podrías poner fotos mas completas del aparato.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 6, 2019)

Hola y otra vez gracias por la ayuda, cambiando los transistores de sitio he conseguido que se oiga algo por el canal izuierdo(aunque menos que el otro lado). El caso es que la rueda del balance debe estar mal conectada porque no cambia de izda a dcha sino que actúa como si fuera el volumen. Qué desastre! voy a ponerle un ampli distinto pero por favor ayudarme a solucionar lo del balance bien anulándolo o conectando los cables correctamente. Adjunto imagen. Mil gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2019)

A parte del balance hay un conmutador de stereo o mono. Hay que revisar que funcione bien. 

El funcionamiento del potenciómetro de balance, normalmente, se basa en ir derivando la señal proveniente del previo y ecualización a masa. 
La señal de cada canal se conecta en los extremos de la resistenca del potenciómetro, el cursor de dicho potenciómetro va conectado a masa.
Al desplazar el cursor hacia un lado u otro, derivamos el canal derecho o el canal izquierdo a masa, con la consiguiente atenuación o desaparición de sonido del canal elegido.
Una forma de solucionarlo, aunque sea por un tiempo y siempre que sea del potenciómetro, sería hacerlo girar hacia un lado y otro repetídamente durante un buen rato. Con esto ayudamos a que la posible suciedad interna se desplaze o elimine quedando operativo el componente.  

No tengo muy claro el porqué el potenciómetro de balance es doble, no se ve bien en las fotos. Puede que actúen como el volumen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2019)

Si te animás a levantar el diagrama de la etapa de salida seguramente sea facil darte los datos del transformador excitador o modificarlo  para hacerla andar sin él , estilo éstos amplificadores.

Aquí Q1 hace el trabajo del transformador excitador :


O aqui el transistor del medio :


----------



## ingoss (Jun 7, 2019)

me voy a decantar por poner un amplificador nuevo de los de aliexpress para ir probando pero me surgen dudas, del ampli al previo van dos cables verde y azul seran para alimentar el previo. después para alimentar el ampli salen 17v a la bombilla del panel delantero y 85v o 38v segun mida en continua o alterna(tengo muy poca  idea de electronica) de unos cables que van del transformador al ampli. Os pido ayuda para saber como conectar este ampli. Agradezco los esquemas y demás ayuda, los tendré en cuenta.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 17, 2019)

Al final he comprado un ampli que admite un voltaje de entrada de entre 12 y 26v DC pero no se que voltaje sería el correcto para el previo aunque si lo alimento con una pila de 9v a los cables verde y azul funciona. Si alguien sabe el voltaje correcto para el previo original del aparato sería la leche. Gracias


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> Al final he comprado un ampli que admite un voltaje de entrada de entre 12 y 26v DC pero no se que voltaje sería el correcto para el previo aunque si lo alimento con una pila de 9v a los cables verde y azul funciona. Si alguien sabe el voltaje correcto para el previo original del aparato sería la leche. Gracias


y no lo mediste antes

bueno  
al otro lado del verde y azul deberían ir unos capacitores  electrolíticos
esos te daran una idea de que  voltaje puede ser


----------



## ingoss (Jun 17, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> y no lo mediste antes
> 
> bueno
> al otro lado del verde y azul deberían ir unos capacitores  electrolíticos
> esos te daran una idea de que  voltaje puede ser


Son de 16v los capacitores. Si lo medí pero no me daba ningun valor. Gracias


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> Son de 16v los capacitores. Si lo medí pero no me daba ningun valor. Gracias


entonces el voltaje  es menos  de 16
probable  que sea 9 o 12,
no menos, o hubieran usado  capacitores de menor voltaje


----------



## ingoss (Jun 19, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> entonces el voltaje  es menos  de 16
> probable  que sea 9 o 12,
> no menos, o hubieran usado  capacitores de menor voltaje


Acabo darme cuenta que con la pila de 9voltios con el + en el verde y - en azul sólo alimento un canal del previo y si invierto la polaridad, el otro canal, entonces ya no se cómo hacer para alimentar los dos canales. si conecto verde y azul al + de la pila y el - de la pila a la malla del cable blindado del previo no consigo sonido. He medido la salida del ampli viejo al previo y da 19v tocando verde/azul+malla. No se si tengo que unir estos cables con un condensador y añadir más voltaje, etc. Espero me ayuden estoy muy perdido ahora mismo y ya he comprado el ampli. Muchas gracias.
(la foto del previo está más arriba)


----------



## analogico (Jun 19, 2019)

que raro
con 19V los capacitores de 16 explotan

mejor
dibuja un diagrama del circuito


----------



## ingoss (Jun 19, 2019)

he conseguido hacer que funcionen los dos canales del previo, conectando el positivo de la pila a una de las mallas del cable apantallado de la salida del previo al amplificador  y el negativo de la pila a los cables verde y azul. Espero no estar haciendo nada mal. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 19, 2019)

Llevo rato largoo.. buscando en la web y no he visto nada a cerca del Bettor EF 1. 
En las fotos no se ve claro de donde salen los cables verde y azúl que supuestamenre alimentan las placas del previo.

*Las tensiones que salen de la placa de alimentación ¿las has comprobado?*
¿A donde van los cables de la alimentación? Foto de la alimentación.
Fotos de la placa amplificador *enteras *para ver bien donde van los cables y las lellendas. Veo en la placa un "-29v" un "-21v" y un "+2... ", esas tensiones habría que revisar para ver cual es la que alimenta qué.

Viendo que la alimentación entra por un sitio, en la placa del amplificador, y que sale hacia el previo por un extremo... me hace pensar que por medio hay una algún tipo de modificación o atenuación.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 20, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Llevo rato largoo.. buscando en la web y no he visto nada a cerca del Bettor EF 1.
> En las fotos no se ve claro de donde salen los cables verde y azúl que supuestamenre alimentan las placas del previo.
> 
> *Las tensiones que salen de la placa de alimentación ¿las has comprobado?*
> ...


Hola Pinchavalvulas,
 yo tampoco he encontrado nada. Pongo unas fotos a ver si lo ves más claro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 20, 2019)

¿Has medido tensión entre masa y los cables verde y azúl?
Mejor aún, mide entre positivo y negativo de cualquiera de los candensadores de 125uF/16V.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 20, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Has medido tensión entre masa y los cables verde y azúl?
> Mejor aún, mide entre positivo y negativo de cualquiera de los candensadores de 125uF/16V.


19voltios


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 20, 2019)

Pues como dijo *analogico *la tensión puede dañar los condensadores.
La forma de bajar los 29v a 19v parece que lo hacen con divisores de tensión ( con resistencias), pero algo no está bien.

Con tiempo sacaría el esquema, pero ultimamente tengo la vista muy cansada y no consigo centrarme.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 20, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pues como dijo *analogico *la tensión puede dañar los condensadores.
> La forma de bajar los 29v a 19v parece que lo hacen con divisores de tensión ( con resistencias), pero algo no está bien.
> 
> Con tiempo sacaría el esquema, pero ultimamente tengo la vista muy cansada y no consigo centrarme.


Muchas gracias. No problem. Igual le pongo otro previo y ya está.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 24, 2019)

Hola,
 Voy a cambiar unos condensadores que están al lado de un transformador creo que se llama placa rectificadora donde están. El caso es que no se si los tengo que comprar en vcc o vdc donde hace referencia al voltaje, Disculpas por mi ignorancia. Voy a adjuntar una foto por si sirve de ayuda. El lado negativo en los axiales si no me equivoco es el que sale de la carcasa y en los grandes no lo veo claro. gracias.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 24, 2019)

Condensadores electroliticos. Tienen polaridad, si los conectac invertidos explotan.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2019)

Las chapas esas que hay tocando el condensador parecen un rectificador de selenio por lo tanto los condensadores estarían en el lado DC y serían polarizados.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 24, 2019)

Efectivamente es un rectificador de selenio que cuando se estropea huele a huevos podridos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> Hola,
> Voy a cambiar unos condensadores que están al lado de un transformador creo que se llama placa rectificadora donde están. El caso es que no se si los tengo que comprar en *vcc o vdc* donde hace referencia al voltaje, Disculpas por mi ignorancia. Voy a adjuntar una foto por si sirve de ayuda. El lado negativo en los axiales si no me equivoco es el que sale de la carcasa y en los grandes no lo veo claro. gracias.



¿ Cual sería el motivo de tu deseo de cambiarlos ?


----------



## ingoss (Jun 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual sería el motivo de tu deseo de cambiarlos ?


Son de un tocadiscos con amplificador del año 69. intentando arreglar el amplificador fundí los fusibles del transformador y en su lugar puse unas puntas de destornillador y por algún motivo empezó a salir humo de esas chapas. pensaba cambiarlos por los años que tienen aunque a pesar del humo funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 24, 2019)

Esos rectificadores son prácticamente indestructibles, largan humo, mal olor, eventualmente chispas pero continúan funcionando.
No creo que consigas rectificadores de selenio como para hacer recambio, deberías colocar diodos de silicio

No me estás respondiendo por que cambiar los condensadores.


----------



## ingoss (Jun 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos rectificadores son prácticamente indestructibles, largan humo, mal olor, eventualmente chispas pero continúan funcionando.
> No creo que consigas rectificadores de selenio como para hacer recambio, deberías colocar diodos de silicio
> 
> No me estás respondiendo por que cambiar los condensadores.


por los años que tienen


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> en su lugar puse unas puntas de destornillador y por algún motivo empezó a salir humo de esas chapas.



Pssssssssssssss...


----------



## ingoss (Jun 24, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Las chapas esas que hay tocando el condensador parecen un rectificador de selenio por lo tanto los condensadores estarían en el lado DC y serían polarizados.


ok gracias. Espero acertar con la polaridad.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2019)

Mide con un polímetro, o compra un led y una resistencia, solo irá en un sentido


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 24, 2019)

Los condensadores pequeños está claro el negativo, porque una de las patillas va conectada al chasis del mismo.
Los condensadores grandes solían diferenciarse positivo de negativo con diferentes símbolos en los remaches de las patillas, los mismos estaban identificados en el cuerpo del condensador. 
A parte del rectificador de selenio se ve un transistor en la placa, comprueba que no se haya quemado con el corto.
Serían bien recibidas fotos de la placa parte soldaduras.


Pd. Esta consulta la deberías haber continuado en la otra que tienes abierta sobre el mismo tocadiscos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 24, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> creo que se llama



Me parece que te olvidaste de mensionar tus conocimientos en electronica. Empezar a meter mano y cambiar componentes deliveradamente, puede conyevar a consecuencias coml las que ya sufriste, y evitar fusibles de esa magnitud coloca do puntas de destornillador sin siquiera colocar una serie para proteccion, eso me hace pensar que no tienes mucha nocion o al menos experiencia en reparacion.
Va sin animo de ofender, solo es para orientar al resto de gente a guiarte en la reparacion segun tus conocimientos.


----------



## ingoss (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola de nuevo,
 Os recuerdo que tengo poca idea de electrónica.Necesito ayuda para saber que es una pieza que hay atornillada a la placa donde va el transformador y como testearla para saber si está bien.
También he comprado un rectificador de voltaje para alimentar el preamplificador donde van los controles de volumen tono, etc. Pero tengo un problema: Este preamplificador hay que alimentarlo conectando los cables verde y azul al negativo y la masa al positivo por lo que al invertir la polaridad el amplificador se apaga. Con un transformador externo no hay problema pero sería llenar de transformadores el hueco. Voy adjuntar fotos del preamp y me decís si hay alguna forma de modificar éste para poder alimentarlo con el mismo transformador que el amplificador. Muchas gracias. Espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2019)

Eso atornillado, al igual que el otro justo encima soldado en la placa, es un transistor con su propio disipador. 
Es una fuente estabilizada con dos transistores (que se vea) con salida de dos tensiones, una para el previo y otra para la etapa de potencia.
Sería bueno conseguir el esquema, pero esta muuu difícil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

ingoss dijo:


> Necesito ayuda para saber que es una pieza que hay atornillada a la placa donde va el transformador y como testearla para saber si está bien.


 
Si tiene tres cables es un transistor de germanio , posiblemente un regulador de voltaje del pre ¿?


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2019)

aunque no has hecho un diagrama para saber a lo que va conectado, por la posición y la forma, tiene pinta de "puente rectificador" antiguo
para probarlo se hace con el tester en escala diodos

si tiene  4 patitas












en caso de que sea, puedes reemplazarlo por un puente nuevo


----------



## ingoss (Jul 21, 2019)

Muchas gracias. Voy a probar.


----------



## Jafern (Jun 8, 2021)

ingoss dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero me podáis ayudar. Estoy intentando arreglar un tocadiscos Dual Bettor EF-1 que es en el que yo de niño ponía discos .sólo se escucha por un canal así que lo he desmontado y aparte de varios cables desoldados y un puente en la conexión de los altavoces para que se escuchase en mono por los dos canales me he fijado que en la parte del amplificador le falta una pieza y es aquí donde necesito vuestra ayuda para averiguar de que pieza se trata. También el brazo del plato no se mueve pero debe ser porque le falta un circlip a una pieza. Intento adjuntar imágenes. Gracias a todos.Ver el archivo adjunto 179462Ver el archivo adjunto 179463Ver el archivo adjunto 179464


Yo soy nuevo pero si no lo has solucionado intentare ayudarte. Esos componentes que parecen faltar (no busques alta tecnología) pueden ser resistencias pero es posible que de fábrica ya venga así. He observado que uno de los orificios va a la base del transistor AD142. de un canal, pues mira qué componente lleva el transistor correspondiente al otro canal (pues han de ser idénticos). haz lo mismo con los otros orificios y por comparación comprobarás si falta algo y sabrás el valor, las resistencias van por colores. El brazo del tocadiscos no se mueve porque debajo, en el eje del elevador, va una pieza pequeña de plástico (como un ratoncito de unos 4 mm.) que estará gastada, también pierde el "agarre" la palanca en la que va apoyada, si ese es el caso, patina la superficie.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 8, 2021)

Muy buenas @Jafern, bienvenido, lo que falta ya se vio que debía ser un transformador. 
Me temo que la intención de *ingoss* era modificar todo instalando modulitos comprados en Internet y eso habrá hecho. 
De todas formas no ha vuelto a entrar en el foro desde julio del 2019.

Si sitúas el cursor (o das un toquecito si es desde el móvil) sobre el nick o el avatar del miembro del foro, verás la fecha de ingreso y la última visita, así no pierdes tiempo contestando a alguien que no accede al foro desde hace tiempo ni incurrirars en faltas a las normas del Foro. 

Saludos.


----------

